# Name Change



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

We have been contacted about a baby pink. We have yet to see the paperwork but one of the things that is worrying us is our SW has said the baby's name is extremely distinctive and due to her background she would recommend applying for a name change in court keeping her name as a middle name.

After being told at training names are not to be changed as it is that child's identity, we are a little concerned. We have been told one member of family is violent.

Anyone had any experience of this?

Thanks
Louise


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

If you are being offered the chance to change babies name, for her safety by the sounds of it? Do it!

We changed our DD name and kept her birth name as her middle name...she is fast approaching 15 & has no issues about her identity......She is and always will be our DD.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I know of a couple of people who have had to change their Los name, all have put it as their middle name and the Los don't know anything different. Some were changed at 10 months and done 2 years. If it's to protect your lo then it's in their best interest too.

Xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes we changed our lo's as was very distinctive. Our sw was against it but when we went to matching panel it was brought up and the entire panel were in agreement with us that it was necessary. We kept the full version of his name as middle name.  He was 6 months when we changed.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

we were only allowed to change LO middle name, our LA doesn't allow first name changes at all, under any circumstances!! so if you are allowed and it protects your childs identity, then I would jump at the chance.

If your child is older and you want to keep their link to birth family, you could keep their first name as a middle name or use double barrelled?  or if you are worried about LO accepting a new name then choose something which sounds similar 

good luck x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We was told can't change eldest babies names but could change youngest...

When court paperwork came we changed both their names, SW never said a thing...

If they're saying to change it then that's great, your LO can learn about their identity on other ways than their birth name z


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We changed our lo's first name and used it as a middle name.  Her birth first name is usually a boys name and our sw said she'd be concerned if we didn't want to change it 😋. Good luck xx


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

We had 2 pinks placed aged 1 and 3 in almost identical circumstances to you - placing LA recommended the name change for children's safety as BF made various threats of violence.  We kept birth names as middle names but SW didn't even suggest that we did it ourselves.  We have had no problems at all x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

We were asked to change our sons full name, not to keep any of it as BF was a security issue, we were so glad we got the chance to name him and haven't been at all worried for the security side of things, they weren't allowed to meet us like most cases do now and letterbox is addressing lo as his old name and we sign off 'Adoptive parents' as my name is spelt in a funny way that would be traceable and I didn't want any risk. We also will only be doing a photo for BM which she can only view on a computer at the SW office, BF isn't allowed to see a picture at all


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone that is really helpful.

We will obtain the paperwork to understand her full history and take it from there.

L
Xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

We changed all three without consent from LA. It is your right, identity is important but identity is not just about birth it is about a life time. It has to be considered and carefully executed but I believe children have a right to live facing forward! X


----------

